# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Associations Interhospitaliere du Tournaisis (Hôpital)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Associations Interhospitaliere du Tournaisis (Hôpital)
Boulevard Lalaing 39
Tournai

Bezoek de website van Associations Interhospitaliere du Tournaisis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Associations Interhospitaliere du Tournaisis.*

----------

